# New sign maker wants advise



## shep (Dec 22, 2007)

I am starting a new vinyl sign making shop and I would like any help on what type of plotter to buy. Does any one have a Qe + 60 and what software do you use?
I heard that the LXI Master plus software is a good one to use but I give your opion a lot of weight.
Thank you 
Trent


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I hate to say this, but if you're new to vinyl cutters, my advice is NOT to buy from Sign Warehouse. They say they offer excellent service, but they don't.

Also, the Q-Series vinyl cutters are Graphtecs. Just buy a Graphtec. 

We have a Graphtec CE5000-60 24" plotter and LOVE it! (Yes, we bought from Sign Warehouse)


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

As for software, there are a lot of different options for you for signs. Flexi is the biggest (and most expensive), but we use CorelDRAW X3, and it's more than sufficient. You can cut with a Graphtec plotter directly form CorelDRAW.


----------



## signage (Dec 22, 2007)

I am new and I bought from Stahl's an Ioline 100. It's basic and totally simple. I went from trying to figure out how to turn it on to pretty comfortable in no time. I use Corel X3 and it's awesome. Ioline comes with it's own plotter software that you import the corel PLT files into and away you go. Youtube has a few good videos to help with application and signwarehouse is an easy way to order all your crap. I do real estate signs for my own company and they look great. Good luck, man!

brett


----------



## shep (Dec 22, 2007)

This is what I needed to know! Thank you!
anyone you would buy from?


----------



## shep (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## signage (Dec 22, 2007)

i buy supplies from signwarehouse right now. I am having a tough time finding large (4x8) substrate and I often have to improvise. I guy the small stuff (coralplast, aluminum, and magnets) from SW.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

shep said:


> This is what I needed to know! Thank you!
> anyone you would buy from?


If you're looking for a 24" cutter, I'd buy your Graphtec CE5000-60 from Specialty Graphics Supply as they seem to have the best price AND you can get a 5% discount using their forums coupon code. 

Look on the left side here for "View Offers".


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

Ive never had an issue with Signwarehouse but I gotta say, buy above what you need. No smaller than a 24" machine. The Graphtecs are great machines but you can also find good deals on any of the Rolands. Look for package deals and then price the stuff out separate. I picked up a private branded machine that is just a Graphtec with design software for under the going price at the time I bought mine. If you have a budget of atleast $1400, the VE QE60 is a great deal for everything they offer. The machine is a Private branded machine with stand (not all deals include stands) LXi software (not my first choose but if you dont have something already...) And their "Sign shop in a box" setup. Knowing which Graphtec they bought for this Branding, Im going to say top shelf deal. Its the same machine I have and Ive NEVER had a problem save one. I hit the top with a roll of Spectra that I didnt slide into the rack and it bend the registration eye. SSW was closed at the time so I called Graphtec. They talked me throught he fix and in minutes I was back up and running. Its a good deal for the money and if you take the idea that the money spent on _any_ machine is money lost, you will find it easier to learn to use the machine. It cuts everything Ive put in it. From sign vinyl to 10 mil magnet sheets.If you have any question about that machine, just hit me with a PM and Ill see what I can answer.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey Trent,, I would sugges the Graphtec ce5000-60,, this machine is a screamer, just one of the best if not the best cutter out there,,,, if you are just into signs you might want to join signs 101 a lot of sign info there.

Roger


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I totally agree! 

I'd love to get training to become a Graphtec Technical Support Technician.


----------



## mikew (Jun 24, 2007)

Check out Imprintables Warehouse, one of the sponsors of this site. We bought a Roland GX-24 from them and are very happy with it.


----------



## patchmaster (May 10, 2007)

If you do join the signs 101 forums you better have thick skin. there are a lot of "OP" (old paints) their and wheesh - do they have attitudes 

A simple question can quickly turn into a bashing and holier than though opinion forum.

Just ignore the "tudes" and you'll get along fine.

Bill


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

patchmaster said:


> If you do join the signs 101 forums you better have thick skin. there are a lot of "OP" (old paints) their and wheesh - do they have attitudes
> 
> A simple question can quickly turn into a bashing and holier than though opinion forum.
> 
> ...


No lie about that. Thats the main reason I left.


----------



## Energy1000 (Oct 21, 2009)

See great t-shirt deals by clicking get Coupons and Promotions with each purchase.


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

Greetings Trent, 

Welcome to the forum & good luck to you in business!


----------



## tomence (Mar 23, 2009)

check www.signoutletstore.com i got my graphtec ce5000-60 for 1350 out the door. and it is the best cutter i have owned. i had roland too but graphtec is much better for more deteiled artwork. graphtec starts where everybody stops. compare the blades between graphtec and roland and you will see the difference. graphtec uses thinner blade compare to roland's thick blade its like having a semi truck and car making the same turn. who do you think can make the turn faster without touching the curb. think about it.


----------



## MrRea (Oct 24, 2009)

I just got a roland gx-300 and its a great cutter so far. Easy to use but the software it comes with(cut studio) I grew out of fast. Im on the hunt for a good software...thinking signlab. But anything Roland and Im sure youll be happy with.


----------



## Reppin (Apr 3, 2009)

Summa makes some good cutters. Even their cheapest cutters are super fast and contour cut like nothing else.


----------



## rmsigns (Oct 28, 2007)

I have a desktop roland gx-24, reasonable priced and I use signlab for my software.. love them both


----------



## Ronald Bastian (Dec 15, 2009)

If you are just cutting vinyl then a GCC Expert 24 is a great place to start. It comes with everything including a driver and software. You can get it for under $500


----------



## K Chez (Jun 11, 2008)

shep said:


> I am starting a new vinyl sign making shop and I would like any help on what type of plotter to buy. Does any one have a Qe + 60 and what software do you use?
> I heard that the LXI Master plus software is a good one to use but I give your opion a lot of weight.
> Thank you
> Trent


Do you have any experience making signs and/or running a business? Not trying to be a ****, but it sounds like you're going into it blind.


----------

